# VirtualBox und 3D Beschleunigung

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe eine Win XP Maschine unter VirtualBox laufen. Angeblich sollte ja auch die  3D Beschleunigung funktionieren. Ich habe dazu sowohl 2d als auch 3d acceleration angeklickt und die guest addons installiert. 

Das Spiel "Jedi Knight - Jedi Outcast" sollte laut google Trefferliste unter VirtualBox lauffähig sein. 

Wenn ich das Spiel starte, kommt eine Meldung ich hätte keine 3D fähige Hardware. Da es aber grundsätzlich funktionieren müßte, gehe ich davon aus, dass noch ein Konfigurationsfehler vorliegt. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wo man nach dem Fehler suchen könnte?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

die 3D Beschleunigung musst du explizit aktivieren.

----------

## disi

So bei mir:

1. In den Settings 3D Beschleunigung aktivieren. 

2. Windows im Safe Mode starten

3. VirtualBox Extensions entfernen

4. VirtualBox Extensions installieren und die Warnungen lesen, dann immer so "Ja, ich bin mir sicher mit 3D" usw.

5. Windows Reboot

Ich habe zwar kein Gemecker von Spielen aber so 3D Spiele sind doch eher lahm (benutze auch die Open Source Radeon Treiber)

----------

## Erdie

Aktiviert habe ich die 3D Beschleunigung  ja, aber wie entfernt man denn die VirtualBox Extensions?

----------

## disi

Ich habe das gerade nicht laufen aber ich denke, wenn du im Safe Mode nochmal installierst mag er den alten Treiber ueberschreiben... wie gesagt, genau lesen und 'yes' oder 'no' klicken  :Smile: 

p.s. slightly drunk...

//edit: ein guter Indikator ist, wenn die Taskbar durchsichtig ist.

----------

## Max Steel

start ---> systemsteuerung ---> software ---> Virtualbox Guest Additions

----------

## Erdie

Ähm ja, sorry, klar .. wie peinlich. Ich bin diese primitiven Windows Systeme nicht mehr gewöhnt. Leider bringt das nix. Jedi Knight meckert nach wie vor, dass ich keine 3D fähige Hardware hätte. BTW: Ansonsten fühlt sie das System sauschnell an, wirlich sehr flink. Aber mit dem opengl will das irgendwie nicht klappen. Naja, wäre schön gewesen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ähm ja, sorry, klar .. wie peinlich. Ich bin diese primitiven Windows Systeme nicht mehr gewöhnt. Leider bringt das nix. Jedi Knight meckert nach wie vor, dass ich keine 3D fähige Hardware hätte. BTW: Ansonsten fühlt sie das System sauschnell an, wirlich sehr flink. Aber mit dem opengl will das irgendwie nicht klappen. Naja, wäre schön gewesen.

 

warum versuchst du dein "glück" nicht mal mit wine? das sollte wesentlich schneller sein als mit VBox! Laut WineHQ läuft das auch recht gut:

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=716

----------

